

Ask HN: a good marketing book? - uno_ru

Hi guys, I'm looking for a book that focuses on b2b marketing, especially targeting small to medium businesses. Do you have any recommendations? The industry is payment and creditcard fraud protection, although I don't think there're any marketing books directly focusing on such industry. Thanks a lot!
======
ianpurton
The book you're looking for is Spin Selling by Neil Rackham.

What sets this book aside is that's it based on research of top sales people
not just anecdotes and hearsay.

I would recommend this to anyone who is intersted in any type of selling.

<http://amzn.to/xUcrR3>

Here's a review from amazon.

"I have attended numerous sales courses and read every book under the sun
covering basic sales skills to more complex sales strategy. Rackham and co are
the first, in my opinion, to approach the topic from the psychology of the
buyer and not primarily the seller. What "pain" does the exec feel, not what
product or features should I sell. I moved from selling basic individual life
insurance products in SA to major IT solutions all over Europe, Middle East
and Africa within 18months. Regardless of what you are selling, where and to
whom - this book keeps you focused on what is important i.e. the business
drivers of the individual/s and not the organisation alone."

------
mikecane
I'd suggest adapting this for your needs:

The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing [http://www.amazon.com/Immutable-Laws-
Marketing-Explained-ebo...](http://www.amazon.com/Immutable-Laws-Marketing-
Explained-ebook/dp/B000FC10HA/)

------
tstegart
I suggest some of Seth Godin's earlier books. "All Marketers are Liars" and
"Purple Cow." Marketing is one of those things you can adapt to any business,
any product, you just need to figure out how the lessons apply to what you're
doing.

------
uno_ru
Thanks so much guys!

